# north branch rabbit roundup



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

anyone in it this year? im going to take my nephew. we don't have a "rabbit dog" but my cur sure likes to bust into the brush after anything. I have multiple spots to hit, it should be fun as I have been wanting to get in it for the last couple years. feb. 8th, 30$ per team, cash payouts, raffle for 410 shotgun. game camera for smallest rabbit. lets hear from my competition!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Details...

NB where? Boundaries, access to private land? Sounds like fun...


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...94.1073741828.1449082565314722&type=1&theater
hope this works for you.....


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

for you guys that don't know this area very well there is some state land about 20 min south west from north branch that the dnr has left standing corn up and the woods surrounding these corn fields are holding quite a few rabbits, thick briars fencerows and such. I can even help you out and give u exact location if u need somewhere to go. I know of 3 good spots around standing corn that are full of rabbit sign almost every time I go in there to run the squirrel dog they come running out. and only 1 of these spots have I even seen anyone else in there or even foot tracks besides my own. good luck to all. pm me if u need somewhere to go ill be glad to help anyone find a few spots.


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Does it go by total weight?someone I work with said it's first ones back with limit .


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll try this again anyone involved in Rabbit Roundup know whether it is by weight of ten rabbits or first limits? I live to far away to make it back for first limits.If it's explained on Facebook link my phone won't zoom in ....


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

this sounds like a blast, but it seems a little too far away from Holland, maybe we'll hit the next one towards the middle of the state.


----------

